# Borrowing Photos



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey guys, I've seen an awful lot of GORGEOUS photos on these threads, better than I could do without a few years of practice with the camera... and of growing emersed Crypts to flower.

I don't have years. I have three weeks. 

I managed to offer the Michigan Botanical Society (Red Cedar Chapter) my services in case they couldn't find a speaker, since I can invent a topic and squirt out a Powerpoint in no time. I didn't think he'd ask if I could do one in March, but that's what's happening and now I have very little time to put something together.

If you won't mind me using a few flower pics for my talk in a few weeks, go ahead and just say so by replying to this thread. I figured this would be a good way to ask without putting anyone in particular on the spot. I'm not going to distribute the pics and will give you credit for them in the presentation if you'd like. The talk is going to be for a bunch of people who probably don't even have aquariums... I'm hoping to get them a little more excited about some of the cool aquatic plants out there, especially growing them emersed.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Feel free to use any of mine - as long as its non commercial and due credit is given.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Feel free to use any of mine - as long as its non commercial and due credit is given.


The same goes for me as well.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Same for me too.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I remember you from the AGA meetings in 2004, sure, as the others have stated above, if I actually have a pic you'd like to use.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Dito. Also feel free to ask for anything specific if need be!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I think 99% of people would be happy to support such an effort (me included), but I don't think you should take the opinion of a few people here as permission to use anything you find on the site. If you are able to identify the owner of a photo, I wouldn't recommend using it without getting the their permission. Some people are a bit touchy about such things. This is probably reasonable since many people do put quite a bit of effort into getting their shots.


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey, thanks guys. I only need a couple pics, since the talk is going to be very basic (ooh, look at the pretty plant!). Most, if not all, the people I'm presenting to don't have an aquarium, but are native plant lovers or gardeners, so it doesn't need to be too technical.

I really appreciate the permission; I know how much hard work and skill goes into the kind of photography I've seen at this site and I'm really impressed. I absolutely SUCK at photography (mostly because I have no patience) so I'm very glad you're willing to share.  If I want to borrow any pics from this site from someone who hasnt replied, I'll be sure to ask permission via PM.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Feel free to use any of mine, either in the Cryptocoryne pictures section or in my personal picture collection.


----------

